# Famous Prince Hall Masons



## Blake Bowden (Apr 27, 2010)

Thurgood Marshall, Associate Justice, U.S. Supreme Court
Alex Haley, author
Booker T. Washington, educator/founder Tuskegee Institute
Charles B. Rangel, U.S. Congressman New York
Louis Stokes, U.S. Congressman Ohio
William "Count" Basie, orchestra leader/composer
Nathaniel "Nat King" Cole, American pianist and singer
W.E.B. DuBois, educator/author/historian
Edward Kennedy "Duke" Ellington, orchestra leader/composer
Medger Wiley Evers, civil rights leader
James Herbert "Eubie" Blake, composer/pianist
Andrew Young, former mayor of Atlanta
Thomas Bradley, mayor of Los Angeles, California
Sugar Ray Robinson, mid/light heavy boxing champion
John H. Johnson, publisher EBONY and Jet magazines
Carl B. Stokes, first Black elected mayor, Cleveland, OH
Robert Sengstacke Abbott, founder/publisher CHICAGO DEFENDER
Richard Allen, founder/first bishop AME Church
Matthew Henson, explorer
Daniel "Chappie" James, general U.S. Air Force
James Forten, abolitionist/manufacturer
Timothy Thomas Fortune, journalist
Richard D. Gidron, president, Dick Gidron Cadillac
William C. Handy, composer
Augustus F. Hawkins. U.S. Congressman California
Lionel Hampton, orchestra leader/composer
Benjamin L. Hooks, Former Executive Director NAACP
Benjamin Mays, educator/former president Atlanta University
Ralph H. Metcalfe, Olympic champion
A. Phillip Randolph, founder/ first president, International Brotherhood of Sleeping Car Porters
Egbert Austin "Bert" Williams, actor/ comedian
Harry A. Williamson, author/Masonic historian
Scottie Pippen, #33, Chicago Bulls / Forward


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 18, 2010)

[video=youtube;ck_BCROL-oc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck_BCROL-oc[/video]


----------



## Jim (Jul 14, 2010)

In Southern Ohio, I have attended two events with area Prince Hall Masons and have enjoyed the activities and fellowship...looking forward for more opportunities.


----------

